# Is this cage big enough for a guinea pig?



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Hey everyone,
Is the "Prevue Pet Products 528 Universal Small Animal Home, Dark Gray" big enough for one adult guinea pig? It is 32" long by 19" wide by 18" tall, with a ledge that is 18" by 11".


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

CuriousWhiskers said:


> Hey everyone,
> Is the "Prevue Pet Products 528 Universal Small Animal Home, Dark Gray" big enough for one adult guinea pig? It is 32" long by 19" wide by 18" tall, with a ledge that is 18" by 11".



You might want to take a look at this page: Guinea Pig Cage Calculator - The Pet Supply Guy


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## Rodentlover98 (Jun 18, 2020)

No its not big enough for 1 guinea pig! Please keep in mind that pigs need to be kept in pairs or groups so I strongly recommend getting them a friend. 

Heres a reference sheet for you


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

@CuriousWhiskers are you interested in getting another rodent?


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Rodentlover98 said:


> No its not big enough for 1 guinea pig! Please keep in mind that pigs need to be kept in pairs or groups so I strongly recommend getting them a friend.
> 
> Heres a reference sheet for you
> 
> View attachment 302566


Okay, thanks.  That's what I thought, but there was some conflicting information in the reviews of the cage.


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Rex the Rat said:


> @CuriousWhiskers are you interested in getting another rodent?


Not right now, no. I was just curious(Whiskers) because the description of the cage said it was suitable for guinea pigs and I was skeptical.


----------

